# Armed VW single cab



## Pedals Past (Oct 4, 2020)

looking at tge photo and vw history first single cabs were 1956 i believe cannt see the blinkers to ID but bullet blinker ended in 62 note the small arm with round object coming out of nose clip where a blinker would normally be not a Hella spot light maybe fog light but leads me to believe this truck is 64-66 Viet Nam era but buildings dont look Asia more like European village. The roof rack is homemade looking with a 30? caliber machine gun mounted. No US Army markings to speak of but a cool photo with bikes mounted on tail gate note one has wood/leather combo grips thinking its a ww1 left over rather ww2. Just thought it a worthy photo to post


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice period picture of an early pressed bumper SC.

Single cabs were introduced in 1952. Hard to see the roof overhang from that angle but my best guess is, this is a European model single cab because of the semaphore blinkers. I would guess the year to be late 55 to 58. Definitely not barndoor era though.


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 4, 2020)

Swedish.
AG-42 Ljungman pictured.
The Swedes used this from the 40's into the 60's.


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 4, 2020)

i see the semiphore now looking closer and the straight gate latch like my 57 sc swedish armory so not a 30 caliber as my friend thought interesting picture he sent knowing i worked with yountville vetrens museum have bikes and a single cab .....


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 5, 2020)

They use a 6.5x55 round. Great round, very flat shooting, little recoil, in a bolt gun.
The Ljungman is very heavy, they are like shooting a BB gun.


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 5, 2020)

The machine gun mounted on roof


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 6, 2020)

Swedish M37


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 7, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Nice period picture of an early pressed bumper SC.
> 
> Single cabs were introduced in 1952. Hard to see the roof overhang from that angle but my best guess is, this is a European model single cab because of the semaphore blinkers. I would guess the year to be late 55 to 58. Definitely not barndoor era though.



And the 15" wheels also.. Great picture!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

Yep, and mirror on the door hinge post pegs it to late 55-58. 

If only I could see the tail lights, I could pin down the year further.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 7, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> i see the semiphore now looking closer and the straight gate latch like my 57 sc swedish armory so not a 30 caliber as my friend thought interesting picture he sent knowing i worked with yountville vetrens museum have bikes and a single cab .....



Thanks, I did not know about the museum in Yountville. Did the Glass fire get that far south?


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 10, 2020)

I have the single cab and bikes with some military items that initiated me getting the photo, the museum is located on left at the end of the entry main drive into the vetrens home across the street from Lincoln Theatre. 

I did displays there of both bikes and early juvenile western memorabilia and did the set up for the Lowell Herrero Art display featuring Olive and Wine based themes. Downstairs is a local historical museum i have donated native American and early American Chinese artifacts as well.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone.! Don't Know is The,

Volkyland in (Yauco Puerto rico)

Still open due To the Pandemic (C/19).

But if you guys like  Volkswagen.

Just go there and Visit this place.    just flight To San Juan international airport, Rent a car and drive to the,

Place in less than two hours you. Can enjoy the Hole Place Volkyland Yauco.
Puerto rico...

BTW...The owner Knows @ Little Be,
about Volkswagen = Volkys.!!!



         



    :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:























Humildemente.!! from, Yauco Puerto rico.
///////////////   //////////////


You want to Talk about Volkys.!!!
Gooo There and They will love Talks.

About Volkswagen all They Loooooong.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks like @ Somebody.!!! else.! is.

Searching for the Beautiful ( VKW.)

Museum COLLECTION IN @ Beautiful Town.

YAUCO PUERTO RICO....   

Collección Impresionante...JIJIJIJI.!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 26, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Hi Everyone.! Don't Know is The,
> 
> Volkyland in (Yauco Puerto rico)
> 
> ...



Hola saludos, siempre cuidese Sr. Felix*!* The Yauco Puerto Rico, volkyland museum have in display a very nice military line of VW includes the amphibious model
Also the persons who wants to visit "El museo de volkyland" can take a flight to the Ponce airport Mecedita, rent a car and travel to Yauco*!* It's more close than San Juan airport*!* Cuidense mucho,saludos Norman*!*


----------



## Pedals Past (May 11, 2021)

no fire in town yountville although it got to back of veterns home property museum getting ready to reopen ..... talking june 1


----------

